# First time Coyote hunting!



## ColoradoFrontier (Aug 2, 2012)

Me and a good friend wanted to go Yote hunting because where we go shooting near Grantsville we see them all the time. I've read many different post that you don't need a small game license to hunt them and many others that say you do need a license. So as of now what are laws for that? Also do you need a hunter safety course to hunt them? and is there age limits on hunting these without adult supervision?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

There are no restrictions on coyotes. You don't need a license, or hunter's safety, but if you have not taken hunters safety, I would really recommend it. There are some good lessons to be learned not just about hunting but firearm safety as well. 

As far as the age restriction, I am not sure. My thought is if you are not old enough to buy the ammo and drive yourself then you probably should have someone with you that can. Are you asking this for yourself or for someone you will be taking with you? 

Last thing, you may want to look into the new program that they are doing for bounties. Follow the rules and you can turn them in for $50 each.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

As stated above, no licenses, hunter safety or specific seasons required to hunt coyotes in Utah, other states have different laws. Hunter safety in Utah is required to purchase a license. Some states require it to do any shooting.


----------

